# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  My new Budgett's!

## Kitten

I've been wanting one of these guys for a little while. I find this species to be one of those "ugly, but cute!" kinds. lol. I met up with Jela's Phat Phibs to pick him up today! So, here he is!  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## pansie

omg what a sweet lil face!! i <3 him! (or her)

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I have also always wanted a Budgett's frog. They are so adorablewhen they walk. :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

S/he kept backing up into the moss in the deli cup when I was trying to take pictures and s/he kind of reminded me of an amoeba. lol!

----------


## Flumper

these frogs are awsome! post some pictures of the setup you keeping him in please  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

> these frogs are awsome! post some pictures of the setup you keeping him in please


As requested:







Pretty much simple, but I like simple.

----------


## falconez

I'd love to get one of this lovely frogs,but seem to be quite unfindable in Italian/European expo's trade...beside that I'd be worried about his manteinance (not the simplest as I read around in the net,expecially about his brumation).
Anyway...lovely frog Kitten  :Frog:

----------


## Raya

These guys are so awesome! A real blob of a frog :P

I would also like to have one some day but I'm pretty scared about their need for proper brumation. Seems like alot can go wrong...

----------


## falconez

I just saw your Budgett's setup,Kitten...If I was you I would avoid the gravel...look at this..http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-fr...gs-gravel.html

----------


## Kitten

I think the gravel you're referring to is the kind that is very tiny. I have pond rocks with him. They are the size of him. If he attempted to eat rocks the size of him - I'd definitely worry, but I don't think he will. Thanks for the concern.

----------


## neongodzilla

I love my little Budgett's, named him Snots. I think he looks like a booger

----------


## pyxieBob

that thing is so AWESOME! I need one. and I have a giant Pyxie named Booger lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.696418,-117.399575

----------


## falconez

> I think the gravel you're referring to is the kind that is very tiny. I have pond rocks with him. They are the size of him. If he attempted to eat rocks the size of him - I'd definitely worry, but I don't think he will. Thanks for the concern.


Aah..Ok now! I couldn't figure how big they were in the pic so I thought I'd better tell you  :Wink:  .
Best wishes to you & your lovely buddy!

----------


## Niels D

Really love those Budgett frogs, those little water demons. You've got yourself a beautiful animal.

----------


## KingCam

That frog is AWESOME!  I want one :P

----------


## Flumper

I want one of these frogs so bad i just have to do some more research on them but im pumped to get one!

----------

